# Caution to Quadrafire Cumberland Gap owners



## jalter (Mar 12, 2009)

Just learned a very valuable lesson that I want to pass on to any other Cumberland Gap owners so they'll be spared the frustration I just had.  I threw a large log in the other night and opened up the startup air.  10 minutes later when I went to pull out the startup air control to shut it down, I was horrified to find that it was stuck open.  No amount of force on the lever would free it.  I had to use a pitchfork to remove the burning log (luckily, my stove is near the door) and pitch it outside.  After the stove had cooled down enough to start dismantling the stove, I found that the start up air valve had overextended in the open position and was jammed against the back of the small steel box that houses the valve.  Since this box is welded to the back of the stove and not bolted (pure genius on Quadrafire's part), there is no way to access the valve.  After unsuccessful attempts to pull it free from the small air intake port at the bottom of the box (with the aid of a mirror and a long screwdriver) I called my dealer.  He had never heard of this problem so he called Quad's tech support.  Unfortunately for Cumberland owners, they were well aware of the problem.  

According to Quadrafire, the field fix is to drill a 1/4" hole at the top of the housing and poke a rod down to free the jammed valve. Then to prevent the problem from happening again a sheet metal screw should be fastened to the control lever in front of the bracket that holds it to the stove to prevent the control from being pushed to far in and hyperextending the valve.  Seems like this would be a very simple thing for Quadrafire to fix and hopefully they will.  But, in the meantime Cumberland owners, DO NOT push the start up air control lever in all the way or you will risk getting it stuck open and have a stove ready to overheat!!  The control really does not have to be pushed in more than 3/4 of the way to allow air into the rear tubes.


----------



## northwinds (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tip.  That had to be a bad feeling when the rod got stuck.


----------



## begreen (Mar 12, 2009)

Good info. It's great that you were right on the spot to catch this. Did you find out if this is just the Cumberland Gap or all Quads with the quick start feature? Well, look at the bright side. It could have been the accelerator on your car that stuck.  hh:


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 13, 2009)

Whoa...so it wasn't my imagination.

The startup air rod stuck in open on my QF4100i, about 3 weeks ago.  
I didn't know how it happened because my wife had been the one to start it earlier. She could've pushed it too hard, I suppose.
We got it open with a bit of mean shaking and cussing. Then, it was a bit stuck in the closed (out) position. So we are now taking the same cautions.
It has never been a very smooth valve/rod. I'd like to get a good look at it this summer, if possible. (Sounds like it isn't, if it's anything like the C-Gap).

The unit has been burned for 2 years, roughly.

Jalter; thanks very much for posting. This is the type of stuff I really look for on Hearth.com.


----------



## jalter (Mar 13, 2009)

I never thought to ask the dealer if this was a problem on all Quads with the startup air or just the Cumberland.  I'll find out.  BTW, had the accelerator stuck on my truck once too.  That was interesting!


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 13, 2009)

I doubt my dealer here would know.

Ironically; I've always told the wife to think of this rod as the accelerator on a car: In to go, out to slow. Sort of a Righty-tighty Lefty-loosy kind of thing. She's the type who depends on these little sayings .


----------



## karri0n (Mar 13, 2009)

I often come home to find the startup air pushed in all the way, with a load that has obviously been "started" more than two hours ago, when my wife is running the stove during the day. I've said numerous times not to do this, to no avail. As of yet, the one on our Isle Royale has never gotten stuck in the open position.


----------



## northwinds (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine either, but I'm going to try to remember not to firmly push mine all the way back anymore.


----------



## glassmanjpf (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.  Glad nothing serious happened.  Did you do the fix the control valve yourself?  

Can you post some photos.  I have the same stove.


----------



## jalter (Mar 15, 2009)

I did fix it myself.  It wasn't a hard fix--just one you wouldn't expect to have to make on a new stove.  I'll try to get some photos posted.


----------



## newstove (Dec 19, 2009)

Jumping in on this thread as I just had an "interesting" situation with my 4100i.

I've always been careful of the startup rod getting stuck (you can feel where it would) and haven't gotten it stuck yet.

But, I just had the primary rod get stuck!  I was able to wiggle/prod it, but it was stuck in, hard!

Anyone else had this issue?

Also, anywhere I can find pictures/diagrams of the exploded view of how these rods are installed and operate on the 4100i?

Thanks...


----------



## begreen (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you contacted Quadrafire about the 4100i's assembly? I'd start with their tech support. The construction of the air control may be different. Ask them to send you a diagram if they have one and post it here if you can.


----------



## newstove (Dec 19, 2009)

I am in the process of trying to get the info.  I was just hoping someone here might have it (quicker turnaround I suspect.  )

Thanks.


----------



## JeffT (Dec 20, 2009)

My Cumberland Gap start up air rod also stuck but was able to reach around and wiggle it free(stove set back in fireplace).Thanks for the fix tip.
I haven't talked to any other gap owners and other than this problem,I was wondering how you liked your stoves.Just installed mine in Oct.


----------

